# Tecumseh Won't Start!!!



## joshkeast (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello all, I recently bought a craftsman push mower with a 6.25 hp eager 1 tecumseh on it. The previous owner said it just stopped in the middle of mowing one day. I replaced the spark plug, new air filter, added a fuel filter, new gas with seafoam treatment, THOROUGHLY cleaned the carb and replaced a partially sheared flywheel key, basically, the works.

I still cannot get this mower to start, I squirted brake cleaner in the carb inlet and it will start and run for about 5 seconds. This leads me to believe the carb is not allowing fuel to flow. I've checked the float, it's in good condition (no leaks), I blew on the gas inlet and the needle does not leak (ie the weight of the float seals the flow of gas off) The 3 outside holes and the 1 inside hole of the bowl nut/main jet are clear and clean. The governer spring and linkage is in place....

I am completely lost now. Can somebody please help me out??

PS: I have not removed the plastic plug that hides the idle jet, would this prevent the mower from starting??


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi joshkeast
Yes - sounds like a blocked carb jet. 

If the fuel bowl fills with fuel OK and is not flooding the engine - then you will need to remove the main jet and carefully clean the orifaces out and adjacent ports. Use a plastic tooth pick to make sure all the jets are clear and blow some compressed air thru the carb body - that should dislodge and gunk and let the fuel flow properly.


----------



## joshkeast (Jun 18, 2012)

I have triple cleaned the carb. I know the main jets are not clogged but I have not taking out the idle jet yet.is there any other orifices I might have missed


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

I assume you have checked that fuel is flowing into the bowl and the float valve is clear. it's easy to do - just undo the bowl, let the float hang free and turn on the fuel - it should flow freely. 

If that is good and you are sure you have cleaned everything else - I guess you have nil to lose by trying the idle jet. There must be a tiny bit of muck somewhere in the carb - either in one of the jet orifaces or in one of the related carb body ports.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I haven't ever seen an idle jet preventing an engine from starting (Sure will make it run bad at high speed, though). But I would definitely pull the idle jet out and clean it. There is a TINY hole down the center of it that must be clear. You can use a very fine wire to make sure it's open. Also check the emulsion tube - if it's plastic, you can push it out the bottom by pushing on the part that sticks up above the carburetor venturi. The emulsion tube has small holes in it too, also there is an O-ring on the top and bottom of it that must be in good condition to work properly.


----------

